

Stanford Libraries unearths the earliest U.S. website - tdeitch
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2014/october/slac-libraries-wayback-102914.html

======
mturmon
Yes! There is a photo of the NeXT cube hosting the SLAC website at the bottom
right of this page:

[https://www6.slac.stanford.edu/news/2014-10-29-earliest-
webs...](https://www6.slac.stanford.edu/news/2014-10-29-earliest-websites-
reappear-stanford-wayback.aspx)

And on that cube is a yellow post-it note: "PLEASE DO NOT TURN COMPUTER OFF":

[https://www6.slac.stanford.edu/sites/www6.slac.stanford.edu/...](https://www6.slac.stanford.edu/sites/www6.slac.stanford.edu/files/styles/lightbox_large_image/public/images/Wizards-2.jpg)

Shades of the original server of Tim Berners-Lee:

[http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:First_Web_Server.jpg](http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:First_Web_Server.jpg)

------
xaa
Direct link:
[https://wayback.stanford.edu/19911206000000/http://slacvm.sl...](https://wayback.stanford.edu/19911206000000/http://slacvm.slac.stanford.edu/FIND/default.html)

If you view source, it's utterly depressing that literally 98% of the page's
code is dedicated to rendering Stanford's fancy overlay. The actual site,
OTOH, is 8 lines. Wish we could have stayed with that simplicity and elegance.

